# TFO Mangrove 8wt



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

I have an 8 wt Mangrove for sale in the classifieds. Used very little. Only reason for the sale is got a good deal on a new rod. Thanks,


----------



## Hurricane Bubba (Mar 5, 2014)

salty wounds said:


> I have an 8 wt Mangrove for sale in the classifieds. Used very little. Only reason for the sale is got a good deal on a new rod. Thanks,


Hi SW,

Do you still have the 8wt Mangrove?


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

Sold. Thx 2cool!


----------

